

OUYA Founding Team Member And VP Of Product Development Departs - minimaxir
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/15/ouya-founding-team-member-and-vp-of-product-development-departs/

======
lowglow
I haven't seen any outstanding reviews for the ouya. Can we hear about the
system from someone that invested in the kickstarter? Super curious on what
the expectation was and what the reality is.

~~~
Steko
The promise was that the bloated console industry was ripe for low end
disruption akin to what the ipad had done to pc sales. The 2012 Tegra 3 hype
train was also full steam ahead and it's easy to promise your games will look
awesome on kickstarter.

The reality was that console makers were not bloated -- they were already
selling at cost and the Ouya was just another console and a bad one. The games
library wasn't compelling and new top Android games were already incompatible
with the underwhelming Tegra 3. Performance on the whole was bad, PS2 quality.
It was certainly cheap at $100 but with the hands down superior Wii at $150
(and probably somewhere behind most users tvs) it just wasn't cheap enough.

On top of all this is was marketed exclusively as a console when it should
have been going after people buying the Apple TV.

The potential is still there though and maybe Ouya has enough cash to regroup
and be the company to deliver a compelling product. This news doesn't exactly
bode well on that front though.

~~~
sp332
People do play games on their phones. The selling point of the OUYA was that
you can play games on hardware from (at the time) $400+ phones on a $100
console that came with a real controller. And developers could target a single
hardware platform and run it all-out without worrying about battery life.

Openness was a major point in favor, which the Wii doesn't have. It doesn't
look like anyone is taking advantage of it though.

~~~
pjmlp
In some European countries you can get €400+ mobiles at €1 if you go for a two
year contract.

Many of such mobiles do have HDMI connections and bluetooth gamepads
available.

Then there are lots of cheap USB pens running Android that you can just plug
into your TV.

So there isn't much a Ouya can offer against these options.

~~~
sp332
Ouya doesn't lock you into a contract, so the prices aren't really comparable.
HDMI connections on phones are a lot slower than dedicted screens due to
buffer copying - MHL 3.0 is supposed to fix that. Do the cheap USB pens have
comparable graphics, USB expandability, and look as good as the Ouya? :)

~~~
pjmlp
> Ouya doesn't lock you into a contract, so the prices aren't really
> comparable.

Average Joe/Jane don't care about it as they already have the phone anyway.

> Do the cheap USB pens have comparable graphics, USB expandability, and look
> as good as the Ouya? :)

Quite a few to choose from, both cheaper and more expensive than the Ouya:

[http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/0413084/Android-Mini-
PCs](http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/0413084/Android-Mini-PCs)

Maybe their GPUs aren't at Ouya's level, but they are good enough for most
Play Store titles.

------
sleepybrett
The OUYA is a passable way to run SNES, GBA and Genesis emulators on your TV.
I got mine second hand from someone who might have been interested in
developing for it and then decided not to.

~~~
Dylan16807
It is, as long as you keep in mind that the hardware is weak and the OUYA
_controller_ is complete trash.

~~~
nestlequ1k
Complete and utter trash. It was not usable by any stretch of the imagination.
Press a button and half a second later Link swings his sword. Pack up Ouya and
send it back to Amazon.

------
igorgue
I think is ridiculous you can't see a Linkedin profile without an account.

~~~
ctide
It's cool, most of the time you can't see a Linkedin profile with an account
also.

